# Wireless use of Apple CarPlay



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

There are a few cars and aftermarket radios that support wireless use of Apple CarPlay without having to use a lightning cable. Is it possible to do this on my 2018 Tiguan? Maybe using a USB WiFi adapter?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

pbrowne said:


> There are a few cars and aftermarket radios that support wireless use of Apple CarPlay without having to use a lightning cable. Is it possible to do this on my 2018 Tiguan? Maybe using a USB WiFi adapter?


No, the head unit needs to support that function and it does not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluerazr (Sep 27, 2019)

Seems new tech is just starting to come out to do just that. If you buy it please let us know how it goes!

https://youtu.be/LVPp_pDXbn4


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

2020 tiguan will support it


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

dealpapa said:


> 2020 tiguan will support it


Not 2019?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

dareblue said:


> Not 2019?


No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

dealpapa said:


> 2020 tiguan will support it


People keep posting this, but I have not seen any confirmation it will offer wireless for 2020. Just because the car will have wifi (late availability btw), doesn't mean the actual headunit (8" discover media) supports the wireless streaming. It is also software related, and the MIB2 is not the newest gen hu like the MIB3 which just debuted on the mk8 golf.

Having said that, if you have an internal memo stating otherwise, I'd be happy to stand corrected.

A couple things to note: 

1) VW is def working on it as the first car to have it is the European Passat starting in 2020. But that hu is the 9.2" discover pro which we don't have in the us. 

2) I have seen adaptations in the 5F gen2 section which list wireless cp and aa, which solidifies this concept. 

3) They are offering wireless charging for the first time in the us for 2020, which usually goes hand in hand with wireless cp/aa, so who really knows.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’m also at a loss as to why someone would buy this brick just to have wireless CarPlay. 

The 2019 NAR model doesn’t have wireless charging, so you either plug your device into this to charge (which you can do already with available ports), you plug into available ports and then decide you’d rather connect via Bluetooth to this device for ~$173, you purchase a dual outlet charger (which is potentially another purchase on top of this device) to charge your device while saying you have wireless CarPlay, or you go through the trouble of purchasing a Qi charging plate to install right under the available USB ports that charge and give you CarPlay?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> I’m also at a loss as to why someone would buy this brick just to have wireless CarPlay.
> 
> The 2019 NAR model doesn’t have wireless charging, so you either plug your device into this to charge (which you can do already with available ports), you plug into available ports and then decide you’d rather connect via Bluetooth to this device for ~$173, you purchase a dual outlet charger (which is potentially another purchase on top of this device) to charge your device while saying you have wireless CarPlay, or you go through the trouble of purchasing a Qi charging plate to install right under the available USB ports that charge and give you CarPlay?
> 
> ...


I imagine you're talking about those wireless cp dongle adapters which probably drain the battery before you get to/from work?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ice4life said:


> I imagine you're talking about those wireless cp dongle adapters which probably drain the battery before you get to/from work?


Correct just like the one in the video, I’m making the assumption that the device in the video might be generous enough to pass-thru power. For $173 I fail to see the point other than to claim one has wireless CarPlay or just true 1st world problems of it’s hard to take a second or two to plug/unplug a lightning cable. At some point you’ll need to plug in to charge your device anyways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

dealpapa said:


> 2020 tiguan will support it


This is not true at all... 2020 will support wireless phone charging, nothing at all mentioned about wireless carplay. Wireless carplay will be reserved for the higher end models.


----------



## Nitsu0927 (Nov 25, 2019)

I just got my 2020 Tiguan SEL and it does offer wireless charging but doesn't look to offer the wireless CarPlay feature...unless it's something that will be added via a software update (in the event the headunit does have the technology already).


----------



## Passeetle (Jan 1, 2004)

I see you have a 2020 SEL. I'm waiting on my 2020 SEL-P to arrive. Could you please confirm if yours has a CD player in the glove compartment? I've received a no from VWoA and also a yes from them stating that SE and above will have CD player as in previous models. Thank you.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

So there are some 2020 SEL-P R-Lines on cars.com/autotrader;

I thought they were getting usb-c, but they didn't. Here is a pic of the qi pad though. And it appears that the kick to close trunk now eliminates the second button on the tailgate (indicating as we suspected that the two functions cannot work together). Also the screen now shows a little globe on the top center where the atlas wlan icon was which I imagine they all get with the new wifi system. I'm going to guess they all have the CD player still as it is part of the "guts" for the MIB-II system (which really hasn't changed save wifi).


























https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...1=TIGUAN&digitalRetail=true&clickType=listing


I really like the blue on the r-line








https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...de1=VOLKS&modelCode1=TIGUAN&clickType=listing


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You have a Sheehy our your way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> You have a Sheehy our your way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope- i used to live in VA though, so I remember them quite well. "SHEEHY, SHEEHY DOT COM!" haha


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Or this guy, the Sheehy Mark Down











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passeetle (Jan 1, 2004)

I do have a Sheehy on the way in to Hagerstown, MD. Used to be Sharrett. Can't complain about them. This will be VW #7 from them this Century. Have my daughter brainwashed as she got a 2018 Golf where she lives in KY. So glad they still have CD players in them. I would have went SEL-P earlier this year but i was basing my opinion on the 2018 SEL that my wife has and is being traded in for the 2020.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> I really like the blue on the r-line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to reiterate how crazy I am about stone blue on the R-Line with full body kit. It is like a Cyan of sorts mixed with blue and green!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Not to kill your vibe on this color because I’m digging it, but if I show my daughter she’ll tell me it’s the color of Jasmine’s (Aladdin) dress and that I need to get one since she would really like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Not to kill your vibe on this color because I’m digging it, but if I show my daughter she’ll tell me it’s the color of Jasmine’s (Aladdin) dress and that I need to get one since she would really like it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha oh, to have children. I think I need to keep away from another VW after all the escapades of the past few years with Customer Care anyway. Although it does look good.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Lol, that’s why I have 30 colors coded. I’ve convinced her a new color each day and learn the name of the color. Today it’s Ginster Yellow. 

Gets tiresome always having Shocking Pink or Deep Pink for your interior colors. 

Also convinced her that cars with tow plates are fast, haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karel Morelsky (Dec 21, 2020)

Wireless Apple Carplay for a Tiguan 2020
It's possible to make my infotainment to support wireless Apple CarPlay by updating my car software and how?


----------

